
Google App Engine Now Streamlines Push, Boosts API Limits And More - ssclafani
http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/02/google-app-engine-now-streamlines-push-boosts-api-limits-and-more/
======
dpcan
Looks like Google reads Hacker News :)

------
kaffeinecoma
More informative link: [http://googleappengine.blogspot.com/2010/12/happy-
holidays-f...](http://googleappengine.blogspot.com/2010/12/happy-holidays-
from-app-engine-team-140.html)

~~~
EastSmith
Even more detailed link (release notes):
[https://code.google.com/p/googleappengine/wiki/SdkReleaseNot...](https://code.google.com/p/googleappengine/wiki/SdkReleaseNotes)

------
kaffeinecoma
Thank god. Now maybe my TaskQueue jobs for pre-caching Ajax content (for
serving to Googlebot) will actually run to completion.

------
thepumpkin1979
The most important features of this version are the removal of those absurd
Size and Time limitations of their API.

